# Battlefield 3: Ehrlich spielen oder legal cheaten? Shortcut-Bundle für alle Upgrades - Kritik und Unzufriedenheit bei Käufern



## TheKhoaNguyen (4. April 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: Ehrlich spielen oder legal cheaten? Shortcut-Bundle für alle Upgrades - Kritik und Unzufriedenheit bei Käufern* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3: Ehrlich spielen oder legal cheaten? Shortcut-Bundle für alle Upgrades - Kritik und Unzufriedenheit bei Käufern


----------



## Marcus-Scheferling (4. April 2012)

Was fuer ein Schrott. Dann brauch ich ja gar nicht zu spielen, wenn man alles für Geld freischalten kann. Das ist ja wie bei den MMO. Wer Geld hat, hat angeblich Vorteile. Was ist das nur für eine Welt? Ich könnte voll abkotzen.


----------



## killer36 (4. April 2012)

Wo bleibt dann noch der Spaßfaktor? Ich möchte in dem Spiel mir alles selbst erarbeiten und nicht für Geld alles freischalten lassen. Typisch EA einfach Geldgeil und gerade bei Battlefield 3 wird so ein Schritt eingeschlagen. Sowas ist doch beschämend für die Spielreihe, nichtmal bei COD hat man sowas erlebt.


----------



## Watwiewer (4. April 2012)

Es wird sich vorraussichtlich nur um einen Bug handeln wenn man den Premium Pack geholt hat und nicht wirklich alle Waffen freigeschalten sind.
Das zu beheben sollte nicht allzuschwer sein , ich denke eine leichte editierung der Waffendateien seitens des Herstellers und es funktioniert.
Man sollte denjenigen die es kaufen "nicht Böse" sein , es gibt wirklich Menschen die kaum Zeit haben alles für jede Klasse und Vehikel freizuspielen , so können sie wenigstens "etwas" mithalten.
Nicht zu vergessen , der Vorteil des Freispielens ist erstens ein gutes Gefühl , und zweitens "Wissen & Übung" , die man sich schwerlich selbst...erm...Kaufen könnte.

Hooah Soldiers , See you on the Battlefield , hopefully (for you) not over my Barrel ^^


----------



## PuRe69 (4. April 2012)

Also ich weis nicht warum die Leute sich da aufregen.Das was man da für 30€ freischaltet hat man wenn man drauf aus ist in ~ 40 Stunden Spielzeit, was nicht die Welt ist ...


----------



## DonPIZI (4. April 2012)

Hahaha... Wer gibt dafür Geld aus? Wo bleibt dann da der Spielspaß?
Die besten sind die, die sich jetzt beschweren. Es steht nirgendwo das auch die Updates für die Waffen freigeschaltet werden. Sondern nur die Waffen und die Gadjets (C4, Defi, Soflam usw.)


----------



## Gothard (4. April 2012)

Die Geldgier der Leute ist soo abartig... 

DLC, "Shorcuts", etc... ich frage mich was als nächstes kommt.


----------



## revilo16 (4. April 2012)

übel sinnlos! ich mein die verdienen sich dumm und dämlich (vor allem EA und Activision) und wollen aus jedem scheiß noch mehr geld machen? anstatt sie einfach den spielern, denen das spiel gefällt und die sich es ehrlich gekauft haben einfach ab und an ein paar kostenlose inhalte zum spielene geben (neue wafffe, ein - zwei neue maps). das ist wirklich nicht zu viel verlangt für ein unternehmen das aus den produktionskosten eines jeden spiels das 4 bis 5fache an gewinn zieht. diese müssen doch nicht ausgefallen oder extrem kompliziert sein, es reicht jeden monat eine gut designte map um die spieler bei laune zu halten! das sollte doch machbar sein und kann nie und nimmer millionen kosten oder eine tarnung ein aufsatz, ein heli, ein fahrzeug irgendwas. die fans werden es den machern danken und DAS ist meiner meinung nach die beste PR aktion die man machen kann. 'Jeden Monat mit neuen kostenlosen Inhalten.' leichte könns sies sich doch nicht machen. besser als cod 8 mit 'jeden monat mit 4 neuen, viel zu teuer verkauften maps' das schreckt ab bzw. sorgt für kopfschütteln. die maps sind ja keineswegs schlecht, aber einfach viel zu teuer. nur für 4 maps 15 euro ist weit zu viel


----------



## Xaramas (4. April 2012)

Und ich dachte immer, es wäre der Sinn beim Hochleveln, dass man sich freut, wenn man mal was neues freigeschaltet hat.
Demnächst verkaufen sie bei CoD wohl noch Prestigestufen. xD


----------



## Watwiewer (4. April 2012)

DonPIZI schrieb:


> Hahaha... Wer gibt dafür Geld aus? Wo bleibt dann da der Spielspaß?
> Die besten sind die, die sich jetzt beschweren. Es steht nirgendwo das auch die Updates für die Waffen freigeschaltet werden. Sondern nur die Waffen und die Gadjets (C4, Defi, Soflam usw.)


 
Hmm... hab mir die Seite mit dem Angebot nun mal näher angesehen und muss sagen das Angebot scheint "nur" die Waffen und Vehikel selbst zu betreffen , von den Aufsätzen wird da glaub ich gar nichts erwähnt.


----------



## dickdurstig (4. April 2012)

es war von anfang an klar dass das hauptaugenmerk auf den casualspielern liegt sniperklassen die viel zu genau schiessen und zu shcnell schiessen ich sag nur ein sniper ist kein sniper bis er 5 tage in der eigenen pisse gelegen hat(von wegen realismus)  
auch das paket zielt wieder auf casualspieler ab typischer ea gag macht das spiel nur noch beschissener als es ist das ist einfach kein coregaming mehr für mich


----------



## Whisky2Bravo (4. April 2012)

"Dieses […] Paket schaltet sofort alle 119 Waffen, Gadgets und Fahrzeug-Upgrades […] frei. "
Und genau das macht es auch.. Gadgets sind nähmlich keine Munition oder Aufsätze, es sind Dinge wie der Defi, die MAV oder C4. Genauer zu sehen, hier: http://geek.pikimal.com/files/2012/03/580x326xloadout.jpg.pagespeed.ic.ns7UHHWZrb.jpg
Es gibt überhaupt keinen Grund für eine Klage gegen EA da alles was auf der Beschreibung steht freigeschalten wird.
Also PC-GAMES Redakteure bitte informiert euch zuerst bevor ihr irgendwelchen Mist postet. Da kann man wirklich nur sagen ihr seid Deppen..


----------



## SwonVIP (4. April 2012)

Wo bleibt da der Ehrgeiz eine Waffe freizuspielen? Wer sich das Spiel versauen möchte kann das Bundle gerne kaufen... Ich lach ihn dann aus. 

30. Mai. Kaufe nun das neue Bundle und du bist unbesiegbar. (Na wenn es mal so weit kommt viel Spaß!)


----------



## dickdurstig (4. April 2012)

ps ich find die frechheit dass ea sowas überhaupt anbietet da geschiet des denen genau recht, dass sie 30 oecken für paar scheiss waffen und gadgets hinblättern von denne die die meisten eh nciht nutzen werden

*grumpy old man* früher hätts sowas nicht gegeben


----------



## MarkusFunke (4. April 2012)

Ich verstehe die Aufregung auch nicht...

Wenn ihr Spaß daran, habt alles selbst freizuspielen und euch nicht son Paket kaufen wollt, tja... dann lasst es halt! Wird ja schließlich keiner gezwungen. Mir persönlich würde auch viel Motivation durch so ein Paket verloren gehen, deswegen würde ich das Ultimative Shortcut-Bunde auch nicht kaufen, ich werde mich darüber aber auch nicht aufregen. Warum auch?
Vielleicht hat ja wirklich nicht viel Zeit, alles freizuspielen oder er ist gefrustet, weil er im Jet ständig abgeschossen wird. Dann soll er sich das doch ruhig kaufen. Es ist sein Geld, sein Spielspaß, seine Entscheidung. Das ist mir doch egal.

Nebenbei gesagt, hab ich mich über das Coop-Bundle gefreut, weil ich nämlich keine Lust hatte, die Coop-Missionen zu spielen, aber Lust auf die Waffen hatte.

Und was die Beschwerden angeht: Eigene Doofheit. Vom Freischalten der Aufsätze ist nirgends die Rede, also braucht man sich deswegen überhaupt nicht zu beschweren.


----------



## dangee (4. April 2012)

Finde ich absolut richtig wie sie es machen.

Wer jetzt einsteigt mag sich benachteiligt fühlen. Andererseits hat man als Spieler der ersten Stunde auch wieder den Vorteil des 200h langen Trainings... Da hilft den Neuen auch die beste Ausrüstung nichts >)
Das einzige was diskutierbar ist ist der Preis. Der ist schon recht happig; Die Hälfte hätte es auch getan für eine hinreichend hohe Barriere (kauft halt nicht jeder) sodass sich die "Alten" nicht ganz so auf den Schlips getreten fühlen.

Hätten sie diese Möglichkeit direkt zum Launch gemacht; dann wäre es ein Debakel aber so ist es vernünftig und ausgeglichen.
Für mich war es eine schöne Motivation am Rande alles freizu spielen. Wer das jetzt überspringen mag: gerne. 


Und ja: Die Leute wollen Geld verdienen! Nein, es ist nicht die Wohlfahrt.


Das die Waffen AddOns fehlen hab ich so auch aus der Beschreibung gelesen. Alle Waffen + Gadjets (Perks(?), EOD, MAV etc). Passt!


----------



## Nick1313 (4. April 2012)

> DICE sagte vorm Battlefield 3-Release,



Etwas arg umgangssprachlich, oder?


----------



## pkroos (4. April 2012)

stört mich nicht,wenn es echt so dumme noobs gibt die sich das kaufen,bitte sehr!
die spielen halt dann trotzdem schlecht obwohl sie alle upgrades haben ^^


----------



## nigra (4. April 2012)

Ich habe vor wenigen Tagen erst angefangen mit BF3 und würde mir im Traum nicht einfallen lassen, mir alle Waffen freizuschalten. Es ist zwar sehr schwer, jetzt noch einen Einstieg zu finden, da so ziemlich jeder einem überlegen ist, Spaß macht es aber allemal. Vorallem die Vorfreude auf eine neue, bessere Waffe lässt einen am Ball bleiben. Wer bereits alles auf einmal freischaltet, wird sicher sehr früh den Spielspaß verlieren.


----------



## MChief0815 (4. April 2012)

Es steht nix von Waffenaufsätzen drin, also warum die Aufregung?
Und wer für sowas 30€ berappen kann, hat sowieso ganz andere Probleme....


----------



## tommy1977 (4. April 2012)

Bisher habe ich das Game gegenüber vielen Kritikern verteidigt und sogar einige zum Kauf "überredet". Doch wenn ich demnächst ständig das Gefühl habe, dass mein Gegner nur aufgrund seiner Kaufkraft hochlevelt, dann verschwindet auch bei mir der Spaß schnell. Ich werde mit Sicherheit bei dem einen oder anderen die Statistik beobachten. In Zukunft wird einem wahrscheinlich bei Olympia auch noch der Weltrekord für ne halbe Mille "geschenkt".


----------



## tommy1977 (4. April 2012)

nigra schrieb:


> Ich habe vor wenigen Tagen erst angefangen mit BF3 und würde mir im Traum nicht einfallen lassen, mir alle Waffen freizuschalten. Es ist zwar sehr schwer, jetzt noch einen Einstieg zu finden, da so ziemlich jeder einem überlegen ist, Spaß macht es aber allemal. Vorallem die Vorfreude auf eine neue, bessere Waffe lässt einen am Ball bleiben. Wer bereits alles auf einmal freischaltet, wird sicher sehr früh den Spielspaß verlieren.



Solchen Sportsgeist lob ich mir. *thumbsup* Du hast den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen und sprichst mir aus der Seele. Wenn man nämlich erstmal die Basisgeschichten freigeschaltet hat, sind es eigentlich nur noch individuelle Belange, die Auswirkung auf die eigene Ausrüstung haben. Ich habe z.B. schon viele hochwertigere Dinge freigeschalten, nutze aber oftmals noch "ältere" Ausrüstung, weil mir diese einfach besser liegt. Aber es stimmt, aller Anfang ist schwer.


----------



## dangee (4. April 2012)

nigra schrieb:


> Ich habe vor wenigen Tagen erst angefangen mit BF3 und würde mir im Traum nicht einfallen lassen, mir alle Waffen freizuschalten. Es ist zwar sehr schwer, jetzt noch einen Einstieg zu finden, da so ziemlich jeder einem überlegen ist, Spaß macht es aber allemal. Vorallem die Vorfreude auf eine neue, bessere Waffe lässt einen am Ball bleiben. Wer bereits alles auf einmal freischaltet, wird sicher sehr früh den Spielspaß verlieren.


 
witzigerweise sind die Waffen, die man zu Beginn hat auch so zimelich die besten


----------



## Chriss8185 (4. April 2012)

allso mir kommt es auch ab und mal vor das die meinsten cheaten. aber wie offt schreibt mich leute an ey du cheatest da lach ich mich weg grade ich ist klar ich weiß noch nicht mal wie das geht naja aber wenn ihr ein guten server haben wollt wo ich euch sagen kann das da keine cheatet drauf sind die kickt mein kumpel gleich, und meistens sind eh nur unser leute drauf und bei den kannste dir alle sicher sein. 

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/de/servers/show/c5b8e99f-1ad8-4488-8969-1ce78ce132cf/NordicFunGaming-de-CONQUEST-HC-150-Tickets/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/de/servers/show/0b50264f-a588-40dc-88c6-c0ca8c4e9655/NordicFunGaming-de-INFANTRY-ONLY-HC-CQ/

sind später online könnt ja mal rein schauen danke


----------



## Cornholio04 (4. April 2012)

tommy1977 schrieb:


> Solchen Sportsgeist lob ich mir. *thumbsup* Du hast den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen und sprichst mir aus der Seele. Wenn man nämlich erstmal die Basisgeschichten freigeschaltet hat, sind es eigentlich nur noch individuelle Belange, die Auswirkung auf die eigene Ausrüstung haben. Ich habe z.B. schon viele hochwertigere Dinge freigeschalten, nutze aber oftmals noch "ältere" Ausrüstung, weil mir diese einfach besser liegt. Aber es stimmt, aller Anfang ist schwer.


 Kann Euch hier auch nur voll und ganz beipflichten. Das freischalten ist Teil der Motivation und auch des Spielspaßes an sich, da jede Freischaltung eine kleine Belohnung darstellt. Ich spiele auch erst seit etwa drei Wochen und mir fehlt noch ein haufen Zeug. Aber ich würde im Leben nicht drauf kommen dafür auch nur einen Cent zu bezahlen 
Ausserdem ist der Gear nicht dermaßen wichtig, dass er letztendlich spielentscheidend wäre. Ohne Skill würde ich selbst mit dem besten Scharfschützengewehr nicht auf den oberen Plätzen eines Games landen. Dazu gehört weitaus mehr als Ausrüstung, und das ist bei jeder Klasse der Fall. Wer sie lernt zu spielen und effektiv einzusetzen ist oben dabei, ansonsten schaut man auch mit Defib und Hertzschlagsensor dumm aus der Wäsche. 

Und ich muss wiederholen, es ist an Dekadenz und Dümmlichkeit kaum zu überbieten 30 Euronen dafür zu zahlen, dass einem jemand das Spiel "durchspielt"... da setzt bei mir die Nachvollziehbarkeit voll aus.

Grüße

Corni


----------



## n0rdi (4. April 2012)

tja EA halt was will man von einer Firma erwarten die 4 Jahre lang die gleiche Fifa Version mit neuer datenbank veröffentlichte .l..


----------



## Jefim (4. April 2012)

MChief0815 schrieb:


> Es steht nix von Waffenaufsätzen drin, also warum die Aufregung?
> Und wer für sowas 30€ berappen kann, hat sowieso ganz andere Probleme....


 
Meine Rede!

Wollte nämlich genau das selbe schreiben. Hab mir zwar das Angebot nicht genau angeschaut aber wer zwischen Gadgets und Azfsätzen nicht unterscheiden kann und auch noch dafür 30 Taken hinblätert.. dann sorry der hats nicht anders verdient .


----------



## rookyrook (4. April 2012)

Das Freischalten ist doch die Motivation. Nachdem ich bei BFBC2 alles freigeschaltet hatte, war das Spiel..langweilig


----------



## Rod86 (4. April 2012)

Ich hab auch so ne klasse Idee! Für nur 60€ bekommt man das Spiel schon komplett durchgespielt ins Haus! Warum noch Zeit mit spielen vergeuden wenn man sich für nur läppische 120% Aufschlag das Spiel mit "Sie habens geschafft!" Endingscreen a la ME3 leisten kann?
Das ist DIE Marketingidee! -.-


----------



## Alexey1978 (4. April 2012)

Ich hätte es fairer gefunden, wenn EA/DICE ein solches Angebot wenigstens von Anfang an zu Verfügung gestellt hätte. So wird doch jeder der sich alles fair erspielt hat, zumindest ein klein wenig vor den Kopf gestoßen. 

Ich stehe knapp vor 400 Spielstunden und habe immer noch nicht alle Aufsätze bei allen Waffen freigespielt. Mir fehlt noch ein Teil der Schrotflinten (DAO-12/USAS/MK31A) sowie alles vom Jet und ein paar Unlocks der Scout Helis. Ansonsten habe ich absolut jeden Aufsatz jeder Waffe freigespielt, was mir einen heiden Spaß gemacht hat und mich auch alle Stärken und Schwächen der jeweiligen Waffen hat kennen lernen lassen. Viele der Waffen sind recht spezialisiert im Gegensatz zu den Standard Waffen die man von Anfang an hat. Wenn man sie alle kennt und gespielt hat, ist man um einiges flexibeler in der Waffenwahl.


----------



## Rod86 (4. April 2012)

Ich hab auch so ne klasse Idee! Für nur 60€ bekommt man das Spiel schon komplett durchgespielt ins Haus! 
Warum noch Zeit mit spielen vergeuden wenn man sich für nur läppische 120% Aufschlag das Spiel mit "Sie habens geschafft!" Endingscreen a la ME3 leisten kann?

Das ist DIE Marketingidee! -.-


----------



## tommy1977 (4. April 2012)

Cornholio04 schrieb:


> Kann Euch hier auch nur voll und ganz beipflichten. Das freischalten ist Teil der Motivation und auch des Spielspaßes an sich, da jede Freischaltung eine kleine Belohnung darstellt. Ich spiele auch erst seit etwa drei Wochen und mir fehlt noch ein haufen Zeug. Aber ich würde im Leben nicht drauf kommen dafür auch nur einen Cent zu bezahlen
> Ausserdem ist der Gear nicht dermaßen wichtig, dass er letztendlich spielentscheidend wäre. Ohne Skill würde ich selbst mit dem besten Scharfschützengewehr nicht auf den oberen Plätzen eines Games landen. Dazu gehört weitaus mehr als Ausrüstung, und das ist bei jeder Klasse der Fall. Wer sie lernt zu spielen und effektiv einzusetzen ist oben dabei, ansonsten schaut man auch mit Defib und Hertzschlagsensor dumm aus der Wäsche.
> 
> Und ich muss wiederholen, es ist an Dekadenz und Dümmlichkeit kaum zu überbieten 30 Euronen dafür zu zahlen, dass einem jemand das Spiel "durchspielt"... da setzt bei mir die Nachvollziehbarkeit voll aus.
> ...



Ich bin zwar "Kämpfer der ersten Stunde", hab aber bei weitem noch nicht alles erreicht und sehe das auch nicht als meine Motivation. Im Vordergrund steht bei mir der Spielspaß und der Gaudi mit Freunden.

Falls es jemanden interessiert, hier mal ein Video, was wir teilweise so anstellen...nur so zum Spaß.

Battlefield 3: Helena hinterm Steuer! - YouTube


----------



## dangee (4. April 2012)

Alexey1978 schrieb:


> Ich hätte es fairer gefunden, wenn EA/DICE ein solches Angebot wenigstens von Anfang an zu Verfügung gestellt hätte. So wird doch jeder der sich alles fair erspielt hat, zumindest ein klein wenig vor den Kopf gestoßen.
> 
> Ich stehe knapp vor 400 Spielstunden und habe immer noch nicht alle Aufsätze bei allen Waffen freigespielt. Mir fehlt noch ein Teil der Schrotflinten (DAO-12/USAS/MK31A) sowie alles vom Jet und ein paar Unlocks der Scout Helis. Ansonsten habe ich absolut jeden Aufsatz jeder Waffe freigespielt, was mir einen heiden Spaß gemacht hat und mich auch alle Stärken und Schwächen der jeweiligen Waffen hat kennen lernen lassen. Viele der Waffen sind recht spezialisiert im Gegensatz zu den Standard Waffen die man von Anfang an hat. Wenn man sie alle kennt und gespielt hat, ist man um einiges flexibeler in der Waffenwahl.


 
dann hätte es hickhack wegen balancing gegeben; jetzt sollen neueinsteiger halt nicht abgeschreckt werden.


----------



## spitz-bub-88 (4. April 2012)

Soll jeder das Spiel spielen wie er will.

Wenn man nochmal 30€ ausgeben muss um einen großen Teil des Spiels zu überbrücken. Naja, dann braucht man das halt.


----------



## AUT-HK-MOTO6 (4. April 2012)

Waffenaufsätze sind keine Gadgets also steht auch nichts irreführendes in der Beschreibung drin. Wer das nicht rafft is selber Schuld.

Zu dem Pack selber möchte ich sagen, daß es für mich legitim ist sowas jetzt anzubieten, ich bin selbst von Anfang an dabei und hab auch noch nicht Alles freigeschaltet, aber das was ich jetzt noch nicht hab, das brauche ich auch nicht wirklich. (sprich Waffenaufsätze für Waffen mit denen ich gar nicht spiele), für meine Lieblingswaffen habe ich alles frei.
Wenn sich aber heute jemand das Spiel kauft und er dann gegen Gegner spielt die schon "Alles" freigeschaltet haben, dann tut sich der relativ schwer als Neuling auf dem Schlachtfeld, für solche Leute ist das doch super, ich habe kein Problem damit. Ausserdem steigert es die Motivation das Spiel jetzt zu kaufen und zu spielen, weil er ja durch das Pack seinen Nachteil minimiert.


----------



## N1GHTHUNTER (4. April 2012)

Also wenn Neulinge Probleme haben mit den Anfangs-Waffen Gegner zu töten, dann liegt das meist nicht an den Waffen selbst, sondern am Zielverhalten des jeweiligen Spielers. Ich selbst hatte am Anfang von so ziemlich jedem Shooter Probleme, die Gegner zu treffen, weil halt doch jedes Spiel irgendwo sein eigenes Schussverhalten hat. Gerade bei BF3 fand ich das am Anfang schon etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber auch bei BFBC2 ist mir das schon aufgefallen, dass ich die ersten Stunden nur Löcher in die Luft geschossen habe. Das ändert sich meiner Meinung nach auch nicht, wenn man die erst später zugänglichen Waffen von Anfang an hat. Man kann in kurzer Zeit für die jeweiligen Klassen gut geeignete Waffen freispielen und hat innerhalb von einigen Stunden auch soviel Erfahrung gesammelt, dass man problemlos mit den vorhandenen Waffen auskommt. Diese Erfahrung lässt sich auch nicht durch einen DLC ersetzen...

Für mich ist das Freispielen der Upgrades Teil des Spieles und es ist für mich auch Ansporn, mal ne andere Waffe auszuprobieren und dort die Upgrades freizuschalten. Ich habe schon oft ne Runde länger gespielt als ich eigentlich vorhatte, nur um noch die fehlenden 4 kills zu machen, um das nächste Waffenupgrade freizuspielen. Wer sich das Paket kauft, muss sich darüber im Klaren sein, dass er damit einen großen Teil des Spielspaßes verpasst. Und wer sich das Paket kauft, damit er besser ist als andere Spieler, der sollte überlegen, ob er das Spiel überhaupt noch als solches wahrnimmt.


----------



## dickdurstig (4. April 2012)

also nach zehn jahren erfahrung mit etwaigen shootern kann ich sagen, dass vom waffenverhalten her mehr als ne stunde eingewöhnung nie nötig ist, da man ähnliches "schon mal in der hand hatte"
wobei ich bei bf3 sagen muss dass sich sehr viele waffen sehr identisch spielen machts unnattraktiv


----------



## MjrVenom (4. April 2012)

Ich sehe es genauso wie "AUT-HK-MOTO6"
Aufsätze sind keine Gadgets sondern Attachments bzw. Freischaltungen, 
2 völlig unterschiedliche Sachen.
Dann sollten sich die Spieler auch genauer Informieren.


----------



## Sancezz1 (4. April 2012)

Wie sich hier einige so aufregen 
Was nützt einem Spieler alle Waffen und usw wenn er nicht fähig ist damit umzugehen. Also hat man auch mit diesem Bundle meiner Meinung nach auch nicht den großen Vorteil. Wobei, wie einige auch schon geschrieben haben, man auch mit den Anfangswaffen als guter Spieler schon ausreichend ausgerüstet ist. Und da die Aufsätze durch dieses Bundle eh nicht freigeschaltet werden und diese doch erst gewisse minimale Vorteile bringen, wird man durch dieses Bundle eh nicht zum "Supersoldaten"


----------



## billy336 (4. April 2012)

Sancezz1 schrieb:


> Wie sich hier einige so aufregen
> Was nützt einem Spieler alle Waffen und usw wenn er nicht fähig ist damit umzugehen. Also hat man auch mit diesem Bundle meiner Meinung nach auch nicht den großen Vorteil. Wobei, wie einige auch schon geschrieben haben, man auch mit den Anfangswaffen als guter Spieler schon ausreichend ausgerüstet ist. Und da die Aufsätze durch dieses Bundle eh nicht freigeschaltet werden und diese doch erst gewisse minimale Vorteile bringen, wird man durch dieses Bundle eh nicht zum "Supersoldaten"


 
seh ich ähnlich. durch das nach und nach freischalten lernt man mit der ausrüstung umzugehen. hat man von anfang an alles ist man (wäre ich zumindest) völlig überfordert. das ist wie wenn du dir nen lvl 85 charakter für wow bei ebay kaufst. du kannst rein garnichts damit anfangen, also besser selber erspielen und fairer ist es noch dazu


----------



## CardinaleRatzinger (4. April 2012)

ein Armutszeugnis für Dice sowie die Spieler die diesen Scheiss kaufen.

*kotz*


----------



## IlllIIlllI (4. April 2012)

ich werd immernoch aggressiv wenn ich battlefield 3 hör 
zum glück wurde der typ gebannt der damals total dreist im jet gehackt hat  
vorallem sieht man voll das die leute rumzucken und unflüssige zielbewegungen machen selbst im jet und das sogar ohne spectator mode aber trotzdem denken die meisten man wär nen progamer 
 so dämlich wär ich auch gern manchmal


----------



## stawacz (4. April 2012)

also ich finde für leute die wenig zeit haben und auf den spaß alles freizuschalten verzichten,is es doch ok...

für mich wärs nichts,,gerade das freichalten spornt doch an weiterzuspielen,,,,bei mir wars damals bei BC2 genau so,,nachdem ich rang 50 und alle waffen hatte,wars irgendwie öde...

und nen vorteil seh ich da eigentlich auch nich drin,,,noob bleibt noob,,da helfen auch keine besseren waffen,,zielen muss der ja immer noch selbst


----------



## desperadoxcap (4. April 2012)

Erfahrung ist unbezahlbar...........


----------



## max222 (4. April 2012)

Ich hatte in BFBC2 und Vietnam Addon in annehmbarer Zeit alles freigespielt, da für mich nicht das Freischalten der Spielspaßbringer war, eher ein Verhinderer. Permanent hatte ich den Eindruck schlechter zielen zu könne, die Waffe schaukelt halt mehr ganz ohne Erweiterungen, weniger Panzerung = Schadensminderung als die anderen etc. Als dann alles freigespielt war (2-3 Wochen für alle 4 Klassen) ging das eigentliche Spielen los und man musste sich nicht erst alles freischaufeln, um mit fairen Kämpfen starten zu können oder zu hoffen, das man die gedroppte Waffe vom Teamkollegen looten zu können.

Bei BF3 dauert das freispielen gefühlte 1.000 Jahre, daher habe ich schlicht nach 2 Wochen damit aufgehört, als ich merkte, dass ich hier noch viel mehr Zeit absenken muss (400 h pro Klasse oO), bis ich auch "mal endlich mitspielen kann".

Kaufen würde ich mir eine Freischaltung aber nie, da höre ich lieber auf. Die Leute im Umfeld, die BF3 ach so stark verteidigten und gerade das gut finden und motivierend fanden, spielen übrigens auch alle nicht mehr. Ich halte es schlicht für nervig.

Schön wären verschiedene Server
Typ A: Die Freischalt oder auch "nur manche Spieler haben alles" Server
-> für Leute, die sich zuerst einmal darin messen, wer mehr Zeit -> mehr Waffen -> mehr Gadgets -> mehr Power freigespielt hat und
Typ B: Die "alle Spieler haben gleiches Equipment" Server
-> für Leute, die einfach mit allem Equipment auf gleichem Level sich nur noch auf Spieler-Skillbasis mit eigentlichen Fight dahinter beschäftigen

Ich bin eindeutig ein Typ B Spieler.


----------



## Egersdorfer (4. April 2012)

max222 schrieb:


> Ich hatte in BFBC2 und Vietnam Addon in annehmbarer Zeit alles freigespielt, da für mich nicht das Freischalten der Spielspaßbringer war, eher ein Verhinderer. Permanent hatte ich den Eindruck schlechter zielen zu könne, die Waffe schaukelt halt mehr ganz ohne Erweiterungen, weniger Panzerung = Schadensminderung als die anderen etc. Als dann alles freigespielt war (2-3 Wochen für alle 4 Klassen) ging das eigentliche Spielen los und man musste sich nicht erst alles freischaufeln, um mit fairen Kämpfen starten zu können oder zu hoffen, das man die gedroppte Waffe vom Teamkollegen looten zu können.
> 
> Bei BF3 dauert das freispielen gefühlte 1.000 Jahre, daher habe ich schlicht nach 2 Wochen damit aufgehört, als ich merkte, dass ich hier noch viel mehr Zeit absenken muss (400 h pro Klasse oO), bis ich auch "mal endlich mitspielen kann".
> 
> ...




Sehe ich  ähnlich. Ich finde es auch albern, wenn man erst 20+ Stunden spielen muss, um Waffen/Gadgets/Perks/Whatever  freizuschalten um halbwegs kompetitiv mihalten zu können.

Bspw. spiele ich in Shootern fast ausschließlich Deathmatch. In der CoD-Reihe braucht man dafür fast schon zwingend death silence (ninja, oder wie die jeweils heißen) oder hat zumindest einen riesigen Vorteil. Das aber erst freizuschalten nervt ungemein.


----------



## Schalkmund (4. April 2012)

Für mich macht das Freischalten einen hohen Teil der Motivation aus im Gegensatz dazu reizt mich das leveln der Ränge kaum (ich weiß, dass ich Colonel Service Star 100 nie erreichen werde) und das wäre ja quasi das Einzige was diesen armen Individuen, die zu diesem DLC greifen, überhaupt noch bleibt. Also von mir aus kann jeder selbst entscheiden wie viel vom Spielspaß er sich selbst kaputt machen will.


----------



## Hellmen (4. April 2012)

Was für eine null muss man sein um sich für soviel geld  alles freischalten zulassen!
Der der sowas macht kann das Game gleich mal im Laden lassen, der kann so oder so nichts und wird auch durch extras nicht mehr können!


----------



## lolxd999 (4. April 2012)

Arm , Arm , Arm ...

Nicht nur kein Mod Support , dafür aber DLC ' s , nein auch fehlerhafte Patches die den MAV - Trick nicht behehben , dafür dann aber Geld raushauen wor nur möglich , anstatt das Spiel erst mal vernünftig zu balancen (USAS Raus ! ) 

// Ne wirklich , die Politik die EA und / oder DICE da betreiben gefällt mir überhaupt nicht ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. April 2012)

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass die Verantwortlichen bei EA jeden Abend bei einem Glas Wein zusammen sitzen und sich einen Ast ablachen. Es gibt im Moment so viele dämliche Spieler, die wirklich jeden Scheiß mitmachen, für jeden Blödsinn blechen. Ehrlich: Manchen sollte man den PC und die Konsole abnehmen und sollten lieber etwas anderes machen.
Das ist eben der Nachteil, dass heute jeder Hinz und Kunz spielt, der vor ein paar Jahren nicht mal wußte, wie ein Computer überhaupt aussieht.


----------



## ThoranJafar (4. April 2012)

Das Shortcut-Bundle zeigt sehr deutlich die Schwäche von BF3 auf. Es ist absolut beschissen die ersten 50 Stunden. Die Maps sind kompliziert mit vielen Nebenwegen, die Anfangswaffen nahezu nutzlos. Die Fahrzeuge sind sehr viel schwerer zu beherrschen als in BC2 und das Interface eine Katastrophe was die Übersichtlichkeit angeht. EA  versucht nun etwas mehr Geld aus denen zu bekommen die mit dem Anfangs Gameplay frustriert sind und darauf hoffen das es mit den Unlocks besser wird. Nicht mein Ding. Ich finde BF3 allgemein einen Rückschritt auch wenn es technisch gesehen Grandios ist.


----------



## Dativ (4. April 2012)

Naja. Ich kann die Aufregung nur zum Teil nachvollziehen. Zum einen sollte das "Unlocken" von irgendwelchen Gadgets zwar Motivation sein, aber nicht den Hauptteil des Spiels einnehmen. Ich spiele das Spiel doch vor allem, weil das Gameplay gut ist und nicht (nur) weil ich ne USAS geschenkt krieg. Bevorzugt wird man nicht unbedingt. Höchstens in den ersten paar Spielstunden, wenn man wirklich noch GAR NICHTS freigeschaltet hat!

Was aber meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht geht ist der Preis. Wenn ich fürs Freischalten der Gadgets so viel bezahlen muss wie für das Spiel selbst, muss man sich fragen, welche "Leistung" dadurch gerechtfertigt wird. Letztendlich kommen für EA/Dice keine Kosten für den "Service" zustande.


----------



## DerBloP (4. April 2012)

Im Prinzip finde ich es keine so schlechte idee, da Spieler die zB erst jetzt mit dem Game anfangen, da sie zB keine Ausreichende Hardware zu Release hatten, Nur sehr schwer gegen Gegner höheren Levels mithalten können und somit von Anfang an eine schlechte Kill/death Ratio haben. Andereseits finde ich es reine Geldmacherei von EA. Sie sollten eher nach einer bestimmten Zeit vom Release an gesehen, neuen Spielern ermöglichen schneller Hochzuleveln. Ansonsten kann ich Leute natürlich auch verstehen die vieleicht nicht so viel Skill oder Geld haben und sich ewigkeiten abmühen.


----------



## Pistolpaul (4. April 2012)

ThoranJafar schrieb:


> Das Shortcut-Bundle zeigt sehr deutlich die Schwäche von BF3 auf. Es ist absolut beschissen die ersten 50 Stunden. Die Maps sind kompliziert mit vielen Nebenwegen, die Anfangswaffen nahezu nutzlos. Die Fahrzeuge sind sehr viel schwerer zu beherrschen als in BC2 und das Interface eine Katastrophe was die Übersichtlichkeit angeht. EA  versucht nun etwas mehr Geld aus denen zu bekommen die mit dem Anfangs Gameplay frustriert sind und darauf hoffen das es mit den Unlocks besser wird. Nicht mein Ding. Ich finde BF3 allgemein einen Rückschritt auch wenn es technisch gesehen Grandios ist.


 
Ich geb zu über Kimme und Kirn am Anfang ist echt bescheiden.
Aber nach 10 Kills bekommt man den ersten Aufsatz.
Ich bin Rang 18( ja , habs erst seit knapp 2 Wochen) , und spiel die Medic Klassen immer noch mit der Anfangswaffe^^ .Kann mich nicht beklagen.
Und Fahrzeuge find ich auch nicht so schlimm...bei den Panzern einfach kurz spielen bis zum IR Rauch, und die können sich ihre zielsuchenden Raketen in den Popo schießen!

Das mit den Unlocks find ich ok, werde ich nicht machen, und die, die das machen, würde ich nicht als dumm bezeichnen.
Manche haben einfach keine Zeit alles freizuspielen, und manche sind einfach zu schlecht und wollen trotzdem mal das eine oder andere ausprobieren.

mfg


----------



## ChefkochTheOne (4. April 2012)

Absoluter Blödsinn.. Als nächstes verkaufen sie uns einen kostenpflichtigen patch der die intro videos rausnimmt...Sie hätten besser ein schnelleres Upleveln gemacht. Abgesehen davon ist das nächste Karten Pack sowieso kostenpflichtig. Fühle mich als Preorder irgendwie ver*****!!!!


----------



## stawacz (4. April 2012)

ThoranJafar schrieb:


> Das Shortcut-Bundle zeigt sehr deutlich die Schwäche von BF3 auf. Es ist absolut beschissen die ersten 50 Stunden. Die Maps sind kompliziert mit vielen Nebenwegen, die Anfangswaffen nahezu nutzlos. Die Fahrzeuge sind sehr viel schwerer zu beherrschen als in BC2 und das Interface eine Katastrophe was die Übersichtlichkeit angeht. EA  versucht nun etwas mehr Geld aus denen zu bekommen die mit dem Anfangs Gameplay frustriert sind und darauf hoffen das es mit den Unlocks besser wird. Nicht mein Ding. Ich finde BF3 allgemein einen Rückschritt auch wenn es technisch gesehen Grandios ist.


 

hier haben wir ein großartiges exemplar,dieser possierlichen ,in letzter zeit immer mehr aufkommenden spezies der noobs


----------



## Joerg2 (4. April 2012)

Wer hat sich diesen Mist denn ausgedacht ? Dass manche Menschen nicht unbedingt genug Zeit haben, um alles von Hand freuzuschalten, kann ich ja verstehen, aber zum einen rechtfertigt das keine 30 € für etwas, was EA unterm Strich NICHTS kostet und zum andere sehe ich mich dadurch auch als Normalzocker beeinträchtigt, denn ich habe zwar Zeit um einen Großteil der Dinge freizuschalten, aber nicht für alles - und so werde ich manches (z.B. die Luft-Boden-Raketen) bei meinem Spielverhalten erst sehr spät erhalten und für's erste gegenüber den Bezahlern benachteiligt.
Dieses ganze System "Bessere Waffen für echtes Geld" machen meiner Meinung nach ein solches Spiel kaputt, da sie (die Geschichte lehrt uns) allzugerne von Noobs ausgenutzt werden, die sich dann studenlang mit dem für Geld erkauften Mörser in eine Ecke setzen. 
Wenn ihr Geld braucht, baut ordentliche DLCs, EA, aber so nicht !!


----------



## Kuomo (4. April 2012)

Selbst schuld wer das kauft, reine geldverschwendung.


----------



## Kerusame (4. April 2012)

1.) wer 30€ verschwenden will soll sich den spaß ruhig antun...

2.) ich wär auch pissed wenn dann nicht alles freigeschaltet wäre

3.) wer braucht denn bitte alle waffen+gadgets? die standardwaffen der klassen sind meist sowieso überdurchschnittlich gut, und für 1 waffe hat man schnell alles zusammen.

4.) die ~400std spielzeit pro klasse sind n schlechter witz, ich hab mit meinen gut 260 std gesamtspielzeit schon beinahe jedes gadget für jede waffe freigespielt... das is auch nicht weiter schwer immerhin braucht man um alle gadgets einer waffe zu bekommen maximal 350kills mit dieser, bei ca 70 waffen mit freischaltbarem (pistolen haben keine gadgets zum freischalten) sind das rund 24500 kills... ich bin mit meinen 260 stunden bei ca 23500 kills...

5.) da sieht man mal wieder wie EA verzweifelt versucht jeden cent aus gamern raus zu holen... jaja klar wenn jemand keine zeit hat um dauernd zu spielen bla! wenn jemand keine zeit hat, dann wird er auch nicht soooo extrem geil drauf sein alles zu haben. die leute die sich das in erster linie zulegen sind solche die dem irrglauben unterliegen dass sie mit einer an-94 besser sind als mit der momentanen waffe... und zu viel geld haben! in wahrheit fehlt es ihnen aber einfach an hand-auge-koordination.

wer glaubt es bringt was wird von mir ausgelacht, vielen dank und schönen abend noch...

ps: wieso cheaten? einen UNFAIREN VORTEIL bringen andere waffen sicher nicht!


----------



## H5N1Nr2 (4. April 2012)

Kerusame schrieb:


> 4.) die ~400std spielzeit pro klasse sind n schlechter witz, ich hab mit meinen gut 260 std gesamtspielzeit schon beinahe jedes gadget für jede waffe freigespielt... das is auch nicht weiter schwer immerhin braucht man um alle gadgets einer waffe zu bekommen maximal 350kills mit dieser, bei ca 70 waffen mit freischaltbarem (pistolen haben keine gadgets zum freischalten) sind das rund 24500 kills... ich bin mit meinen 260 stunden bei ca 23500 kills...



aha du hast also 23500 kills ? in 260h  ?
Mal kurz rechnen: 23500:260 sind ca 90,38 kills pro Stunde.
Oder ca 1,5 kills pro Minute. 
Oder alle 40 Sekunden einen kill. Im Durschnitt. Mit den langen Wegen auf manchen Maps z.B. Caspian Border. 
Wie soll das bitte gehen? Sind bei dir die Gegner aufgereit und du schießt die mit der Flak ab oder was?
Auf den Noobserver will ich bitte auch!
Oder spielst du nur Metro mit dem m230?

LG


----------



## Shaddixxx (4. April 2012)

Ich weis gar nich warum sich schon wieder alle so aufregen.
Das Problem mit Origin hab ich ja noch verstanden, aber beim Rest find ich die Reaktionen übertrieben.
Wer das Shortcut-Bundle nich brauch/will, muss es sich auch nich kaufen.
Und wer sich trotzdem darüber aufregt, hat nur Angst, dass er jetz nich mehr den "Über-Profi" gegen Anfänger raushängen lassen kann. Das sind doch auch genau die Leute, die sofort "Cheater" schreien, wenn sie dann doch zwei Mal hintereinander das Zeitliche segnen ohne selbst jemanden erwischt zu haben.
Ich persönlich glaube aber auch nich, dass die Anzahl der Kills hauptsächlich von der Anzahl der Waffen-Gadgets abhängt.

Und die DLC-Politik versteh ich auch. Die Entwicklungskosten werden immer größer, nur um hinterher ein Quäntchen mehr Grafik rauszuholen.
Battelfield 3 war zum Release schon sehr umfangreich und der Kaufpreis war gerechtfertigt. Da gibts heut zu Tage viel schlimmeres. Und ich bezahlt lieber alle paar Monate mal kleines Geld um mein Spiele-Inhalt aufzufrischen, als gleich 70Euro
(Konsolen-Spieler kurz ausgelacht^^) oder mehr, um dann gleich alles, auf biegen und brechen fertiggestellte im Spiel zu haben.
So kann der Entwickler wenigstens noch auf Spielerwünsche eingehen oder durch diese gänzlich neue Inspiration finden und einbauen.
Klar wär ne Mod-Unterstützung super, aber das fördert auch Cheater und Bugs.
(Ich weis, dass trotzdem beides vorhanden ist, aber für mich hält sich das deutlich in Grenzen)

Und zum Schluss noch ein persönliches Kommentar an alle Mecker-Köpfe^^ da draußen: 
Ihr erinnert mich immer wieder an meine liebe Omi... die schimpft und meckert auch immer über Laptops und das Internet. Sie hätte am liebsten ihre alte Schreibmaschine und den Postweg zurück. Streng nach dem Motto: "Mein Feind: die Innovation"


----------



## cydrake (4. April 2012)

'VERBASSER DEIN ARSENAL' - direkt auf der Origin Startseite. Ich lach mich schlapp.


----------



## Chazer (4. April 2012)

Ein legaler, offizieller Levelhack, interessant.
Wer dafür Geld aus gibt . . . O.o
Muss halt jeder selber wissen, wenn man dafür so viel Geld aus dem Fenster schmeißen will.

Dass man sich spielerische Vorteile erkauft, kann man jetzt nicht unbedingt behaupten, Levelhacker in CoD stören mich persönlich auch nicht wirklich, ist halt nur lächerlich wenn ein Prestige 20 Spieler mit 0-30 aus einem Spiel geht.


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. April 2012)

30 Euro für so einen Quatsch? Ich bin kein Mensch, der gern meckert. Aber bei sowas muss ich mir doch mal an den Kopf fassen und mich fragen: Wieso? 

Ich halte von dem ganzen Upgrade-Kram ohnehin nichts. Counter Strike hatte auch kein solches "Feature" und war dennoch motivierend. Soweit ich mich erinnere (ihr könnt mich auch berichtigen, wenn ich falsch liege) hatte auch BF1942 kein solches Upgrade-System. 
Das macht ein Spiel in meinen Augen nur kaputt. Gerade Ego-Shooter. Egal, wie gut man ist; wenn man als Neueinsteiger in ein Spiel eintritt, wird man kaum eine Chance haben, Erfolg zu erzielen. Und das kann einfach nicht der Sinn hinter "gemeinsames Spielen" sein.


----------



## stawacz (4. April 2012)

H5N1Nr2 schrieb:


> aha du hast also 23500 kills ? in 260h  ?
> Mal kurz rechnen: 23500:260 sind ca 90,38 kills pro Stunde.
> Oder ca 1,5 kills pro Minute.
> Oder alle 40 Sekunden einen kill. Im Durschnitt. Mit den langen Wegen auf manchen Maps z.B. Caspian Border.
> ...



rofl  noch so n bob post  90 kills pro std is im normalen wettbewerbsfähigen bereich...und das zu fuss,und nich im panzer ,flak etc

ich zock immer mit einem der hat ca 700 beim skilllevel,,der macht n paar mehr als 1,5 kills per minute,,,,um die 500 pkt die minute

aber genau solche spieler wie du schreien dann ingame immer gleich cheater wenn einer mal ne 40/5 oder so hat,,,voll lächerlich

übung übung übung,,,und energydrinks im nicht mehr gesunden bereich


----------



## snaapsnaap (4. April 2012)

Für mich war das freispielen aller Unlocks der größte Spaß an BF3, jetzt wo alles freigeschaltet ist, wirds schneller langweilig, so ganz ohne Ziel...
Wenn jemand dafür Geld ausgeben will, mir eigentlich egal, aber man verpasst mehr als man gewinnt, gerade die Erfahrung die man im Umgang mit den Waffen sammelt, kann kein Kit ausgleichen!
Bei den Fahrzeugen sind die Extras zwar hilfreich, aber jemand mit allen Upgrades ohne Erfahrung wird trotzdem vom normalen "Freispieler" geschlagen.


----------



## JerrY1992 (4. April 2012)

Mir ist das eigentlich völlig egal, wer nun mal keine Zeit oder Lust hat sich das alles zu erspielen kann es halt einfach kaufen. Es ist zwar nicht gerade billig, aber man wird dazu auch nicht gezwungen. Wenn allerdings Dinge versprochen werden, die nicht eingehalten werden können ist das schon ziemlich scheiße.


----------



## Kerusame (4. April 2012)

H5N1Nr2 schrieb:


> aha du hast also 23500 kills ? in 260h  ?
> Mal kurz rechnen: 23500:260 sind ca 90,38 kills pro Stunde.
> Oder ca 1,5 kills pro Minute.
> Oder alle 40 Sekunden einen kill. Im Durschnitt. Mit den langen Wegen auf manchen Maps z.B. Caspian Border.
> ...



ne ich spiel hauptsächlich b2k maps, und nein auch nicht mit 320, hab mit der knapp über 70 kills...
meine spm liegt bei ca 670, meine kd bei ungefähr 1,8... die waffe bei der ich am wenigsten freigespielt habe ist die qbb-z mit 11/18, und entschuldige, meine kill-angabe von vorhin war ausm kopf... es sind im moment 23046 kills bei ~264h = 87 kills pro stunde, also gut 1,4 kills pro minute...
das is problemlos machbar, und zwar zu fuß! so hab ichs auch gemacht... allerdings kann ich dir auch andere beispiele nennen, mein bruder beispielsweise hat rund 104 kills / min (19094 kills bei ~178 h), spielt hauptsächlich tank oder is gunner bei mir im heli...

das sind zahlen die problemlos von amateur-profis erreicht werden können (clanspieler, vielzocker, map-kenner), von wirklichen pro-gamern nicht zu sprechen.
zwecks noob-server... jeder server wird zum noob-server wenn du in deinem team leute hast die mit dir im ts sind und zusammenspielen können! clan-server ausgenommen...

wie stawacz schon sagte, du bist bestimmt auch einer von denen die mich als cheater beschimpfen würden (kommt oft genug vor) bloß weil ich besser bin als du...
alter neider...




stawacz schrieb:


> übung übung übung,,,und energydrinks im nicht mehr gesunden bereich


xD got me, red bull addicted xD


----------



## shippy74 (4. April 2012)

snaapsnaap schrieb:


> Für mich war das freispielen aller Unlocks der größte Spaß an BF3, jetzt wo alles freigeschaltet ist, wirds schneller langweilig, so ganz ohne Ziel...


 
Hmmh ich dachte immer der Sinn von nem Spiel ist es zu Gewinnen, so war das auf jeden fall in BF2 und älteren Spielen, die Waffen waren bestenfalls ein Bonus.Ich denke das würde den games wieder gut tun wenn man da wieder hin käme, seid COD steht doch bei 90 % aller Spieler nur noch ihre KD und ihr Hochleveln im Vordegrund. Und in BF3 haben nun die Leute die das nicht wollen und für die das Spiel selber im Vordergrund steht,die möglichkeit nun alles gleich zu haben. Der preis finde ich persönlich total übertrieben , hier hätte ne "berarbeitungs Gebühr" von 3 Euro auch gereicht. Oder man hätte von anfang an den Leuten die Option bieten sollen ob sie sich hochleveln wollen oder ob sie gleich alle Sachen haben möchten. Die Motivation liegt ja immer noch im freischalten von Zielfernrohren und sonstigem, das reicht doch völlig aus.
Ich spiele lieber mit jemandem Zusammen der sich die waffen "gekauft" hat und das Team unterstützt mit dem was man braucht wie mit so einem "Dödel" der dauernd die Klasse wechselt nur damit es zu seinem Hochleveln passt.


----------



## AZFresh (4. April 2012)

eigentlich ist da nichts irreführendes. die haben alle waffen, alle gadgets, upgrades für fahrzeuge und die coop waffen. von waffenaufsätzen war nie die rede, oder?


----------



## JanEric1 (4. April 2012)

Kerusame schrieb:


> ne ich spiel hauptsächlich b2k maps, und nein auch nicht mit 320, hab mit der knapp über 70 kills...
> meine spm liegt bei ca 670, meine kd bei ungefähr 1,8... die waffe bei der ich am wenigsten freigespielt habe ist die qbb-z mit 11/18, und entschuldige, meine kill-angabe von vorhin war ausm kopf... es sind im moment 23046 kills bei ~264h = 87 kills pro stunde, also gut 1,4 kills pro minute...
> das is problemlos machbar, und zwar zu fuß! so hab ichs auch gemacht... allerdings kann ich dir auch andere beispiele nennen, mein bruder beispielsweise hat rund 104 kills / min (19094 kills bei ~178 h), spielt hauptsächlich tank oder is gunner bei mir im heli...
> 
> ...


 

104kills/min is doch schonb ziemloch über viel 

^^ deine rechnung is flasch 19094 kills auf 178h entspricht 1,7 kill/min 
nur so


----------



## CyrionXS (4. April 2012)

haha, Sollen sie doch freischalten.
Kein  Anfänger weiss, wann welche Waffe/Upgrade/welches Waffen-addon eingesetzt werden muss.

Terminator-Bärchie in Ohama Beach.
Super Waffen, null Plan.
Die Jungs werden noch ineffizienter als vorher spielen.
Ich freu mich schon auf die Noobs, die auf Caspian Border mit IRNV und Schwerem Lauf am  MG , wegen ihren Instant deaths los-flamen.

Hardcore Gamer werden mMn die upgrades sowieso als Anreiz freispielen wollen.
MfG Cy


----------



## Phone83 (4. April 2012)

nur kann man skill mit den einzelnen waffen nicht gegen geld freischalten. üben muss er dennoch mit jeder waffe.
auch wenn der spieler zb mit dem panzer und der thermaloptik ein paar infanterie einheiten mehr killen wird  bleibt immer noch der rest der taktik auf der strecke wenn man im panzer sitzt und vieleicht sogar allein ist...also ich mche mir da keine sorgen soll jeder das kaufen was er meint.
ob es das geld wert ist? in meinen augen nicht. es wird mit dlc kohle gemacht es wird mit addons kohle gemacht ..es wird mit vollpreissppielen die nur die hälfte bieten kohle gemacht weil ja die andere hälfte im dayonepatch /dlc gegen euronen extra kommt und jetzt wird auch noch mit mikrotransaktion die zockergemeine ausgenommen.
DAS KOMMT MIR NICHT IN DIE WAFFENKISTE


----------



## CyrionXS (4. April 2012)

yo, aber ausgenommen wird man andererseits nicht.
Normale Spieler haben ja keine Nachteile, eher Vorteile. Sie können sich an jedem freigespielten Addon erfreuen.


----------



## sickgaming (4. April 2012)

Ich finde das was EA mit BF3 abzieht bei weitem schlimmer als Activision mit CoD.  Ich liebe BF3, es ist für mich dank DICE einfach perfekt.  Aber diese geldgeilen (****) Säcke von EA zerstörren es nur...   Ich dachte es kann nicht kommen aber  Activision > EA....


----------



## n1hl0 (4. April 2012)

Solln die Änfänger sich die Waffen doch kaufen... Meine Güte, is echt schlimm wie sich manche darüber aufregen... Hättet ihr Lust auf Lvl1 erstmal von jmd mit der besten Sniper immer weggerotzt zu werden und ihr habt kaum eine Chance? Denk mal nein. Ob ihr nun 30 Euro  für die Waffen ausgeben wollt ist dann wieder ne andere Sache. Und lasst EA/Dice doch den rotz verkaufen.. Es ist ihr geistiges Eigentum, sie dürfen damit machen was sie wollen.

@H5N1Nr2... geh bitte wieder im Sandkasten spielen... wer keine Ahnung hat eifach mal die Fresse halten... gibt mehr als genug Player die sogar noch besser sind... Hab auch ca 7000 Kills auf 63h playtime... Und ja ich bin Medic und nein ich benutze weder m320 noch Usas o.Ä. sondern die AEK (2303 Kills, 2,54kill/min).... und bevor wieder hacker-flame-kiddys kommen... denk mal 20% Accuracy sin nich wirklich wie bei nem Hacker...


----------



## H5N1Nr2 (4. April 2012)

omg ihr süchtl kiddies - nicht gleich beleidigend werden.

hab auch ne kd von 1,5 aber hald nicht 1,8 kills pro Minute.Im Heli oder Tank glaub ich das ja noch aber zu Fuß.....

Und als cheater hab ich auch keinen beschimpft.

Wer hier Leute, die wahrscheinlich dopplet so alt sind wie der der Schreiber des Kommentars (@n1hl0), in den Sandkasten schicken will, der sollte lieber selbst in den selbigen gehen.....


----------



## n1hl0 (4. April 2012)

Mh doppelt so alt? Wenn du echt so n alter knacker bist, dann wünsch ich dir demnächst viel Spaß in der wohlverdienten Rente 
Und zum eigentlichen Thema, ja ist mehr als machbar die 1,8k/mins^^


----------



## pfc2k8 (4. April 2012)

ThoranJafar schrieb:


> Das Shortcut-Bundle zeigt sehr deutlich die Schwäche von BF3 auf. Es ist absolut beschissen die ersten 50 Stunden. Die Maps sind kompliziert mit vielen Nebenwegen, die Anfangswaffen nahezu nutzlos. Die Fahrzeuge sind sehr viel schwerer zu beherrschen als in BC2 und das Interface eine Katastrophe was die Übersichtlichkeit angeht. EA  versucht nun etwas mehr Geld aus denen zu bekommen die mit dem Anfangs Gameplay frustriert sind und darauf hoffen das es mit den Unlocks besser wird. Nicht mein Ding. Ich finde BF3 allgemein einen Rückschritt auch wenn es technisch gesehen Grandios ist.


 
Die Maps sind gar nicht kompliziert, aber natürlich muss man sich erstmal einen Überblick darüber verschaffen. Wen man eine Map von Anfang an genau kennen würde, wäre das doch langweilig.
Die Anfangswaffen nutzlos? Die M16A3 ist meine beliebteste Waffe, sehr tödlich, hat einen angenehmen Recoil und ist von Anfang an verfügbar für den Sturmsoldaten. Genau das selbe für den Engineer mit der M4A1, was quasi ja dir Carabiner-Version der M16A3 ist.
Man ist also von Anfang an gut gerüstet und die freischaltbaren Waffen sind nicht stärker als die Anfangswaffen. Es kommt meißtens eh auf die Situation an und welche Waffenaufsätze noch gewählt wurden.


----------



## Kerusame (4. April 2012)

JanEric1 schrieb:


> 104kills/min is doch schonb ziemloch über viel
> 
> ^^ deine rechnung is flasch 19094 kills auf 178h entspricht 1,7 kill/min
> nur so


 
sry sollte 104kills/stunde heißen, gehirnfurz


----------



## Meckermann (4. April 2012)

Battlefield goes Pay-2-Win?


----------



## Khaos (4. April 2012)

ThoranJafar schrieb:


> die Anfangswaffen nahezu nutzlos.


 
Damit disqualifizierst du deinen gesamten Post, weil du offenbarst, dass du keine Ahnung hast. Sorry, aber ist so. 

Die "Anfangswaffen" sind momentan die stärksten (nicht im Sinne des Schadens, sondern Handling, Damage, Recoil etcpp. alles im Mittel am besten). 
Bis auf die Sniper-Klasse mit den scheiß Semi-Autos, aber da ist die SV-98 auch recht schnell freigeschalten. 

M16 is für den Medic so ziemlich die einsteigerfreundlichste Waffe wo geht. Kaum recoil, wenig spread, ´ne gute Kadenz. Das Ding ist ´nen Killer. 
Die AK hat zwar weniger Kadenz, ist aber noch besser kontrollierbar und hat wenig Streu. 

Beim Engineer sind die M4 / AKSU auch die klassenbesten zur Zeit (After-Patch). 

Die "kleinen" LMGs beim Supporter machen sich auch am besten - daneben stehen dann noch MG36 und das QBU-Teil. Aber M27 und die RPK sind sau gut. 


Btw hab ich mittlerweile 26 Waffen auf 500 Kills gezogen (Alle Assaults, Supports und Sniper - Ausnahmen: PDWs, Engi-Pack, Semi-Auto-Sniper, Schrotflinten und Pistolen - PDWs und Engi-Pack bin ich gerade dran). Will heißen: Ich wage mir anzumaßen, ein wenig zu wissen, wovon ich rede. Jeder Neueinsteiger kann, mit ein wenig Eingewöhnung, sofort gut rocken. Vor Allem die Medic-Klasse ist ja wohl mal noobfreundlich hoch zehn. Präzise Waffen mit guter Kadenz und wenig Streu -> Killgarantie. Dazu noch das Medipack und fertig ist die Einmannarmee.


----------



## Datamind (4. April 2012)

*Echte* Gamer werden wohl sicherlich kein Geld für so einen schwachsinn übrig haben ^^ ich kann mir schon denken für welche Zielgruppe dieses Paket gedacht ist. 
Der Reiz bei diesem Spiel liegt IMO darin die verschiedenen Dinge freizuschalten, nicht freizukaufen. Da wird selbst das Belohnungssystem des Gehirns beschissen...

PS: Hey @ EA, wie wäre es mit dickeren Schutzwesten, einer Minigun, vielleicht noch nen AH-64 Apache oder einen Stealth Bomber in euerem DLC Angebot, lässt sich sicherlich gut vermarkten. Kaufen für die Müllhalde *kopfschüttel*


----------



## lordhagen18 (5. April 2012)

"Hol dir […] alle Waffen und Gadgets für alle vier Klassen, alle Upgrades für Luft- und Bodenfahrzeuge sowie alle Coop-Waffen! Dieses […] Paket schaltet sofort alle 119 Waffen, Gadgets und Fahrzeug-Upgrades […] frei,

Da steht nix von Waffenaufsätzen, wenn die Leute zu blöd zum lesen sind selber Schuld, auch wenn ich kein Fan von EA oder solchen "Bundles" bin, sehe ich da keinen Verstoß. Die Leute werden doch wohl die paar Kills hinbekommen. Die brauchbarsten hat man in der Regel nach 60-70 Kills mit der Waffe.

Gibts für Diablo 3 dann auch ein Bundle für den Endboss-Instantkill für Spieler mit wenig Zeit?


----------



## Gandra (5. April 2012)

nur Faker kaufen sich so einen schwachsinn..


----------



## Kwengie (5. April 2012)

für mich drifftete Battlefield ab Bad Company 2 in den Sumpf der Cheaterei ab.
Wozu brauch ich auf dem PC das sogenannte 3D-Spotting?


----------



## Enisra (5. April 2012)

hach ja
Früher hat man noch auf die Hinteren Seiten der Spieleheft nachgeschlagen, heute soll man Geld dafür zahlen, Freischalt-DLCs sind sogar eigentlich noch schlimmer als Leuten 15€ für Karten aus dem Vorgänger zu verkaufen, wo man sich fragen muss, ob die nicht schon nach 5 Verkauften Packs gewinn einfahren

Zumal, gibts dabei auch einen Bot der einem besser zielen hilf? Natürlich nicht, also raubt man sich da in einem MP auch noch den Spaß


----------



## hifumi (5. April 2012)

Da die zusätzlichen Waffen anscheind eher Sidegrades sind, stellt sich die Frage doch garnicht, ob es fair ist.
Ich finds eher lustig wie ambivalent dieses Waffen freispielen an sich ist. Auf der einen Seite ist es ein "Feature" das den Spaß fördern soll indem es dem Spieler auch langfristige Ziele gibt, die über das gerade laufende Spiel hinaus gehn. Auf der andern Seite ist es aber auch lästig und etwas, das man offenbar lieber überspringen würde. Sozusagen bittersüß. lol

Mal angenommen es würde kein Geld kosten, und jeder könnte sich die Waffen per Menüoption auch alle sofort freischalten... würde irgendjemand das bleiben lassen, und lieber alle einzeln freispielen? Irgendwer?
Ich glaube das Waffen sammeln ist in etwa so, wie wenn man ne Schubkarre voll Torferde in's Wohnzimmer gekippt bekommt. Nachdem man das Zeug dann wieder weg hat, wird man sicher auch erleichert und froh und auch ein bisschen zufrieden sein. Dass aber alles garnicht hätt sein müssen denkt man in dem Moment dann nicht mehr. Was dahinter steckt ist trotzdem Schikane.


----------



## Dangerdef (5. April 2012)

Für mich persönlich liegt der Reiz gerade mit darin die sachen alle freizuspielen und so länger Spass am MP zu haben.Wer sich die Upgrades nun kauft hat eigentlich zuviel Geld.Dann noch zu weinen wenn einige Einzelheiten fehlen ist doch lächerlich ! Unfair finde ich es aber nicht, darin liegt kein echter Vorteil !
Da ärgere ich mich eher das man geziel das Infrarotvisir erspielt und das nach dem Patch dann wertlos gemacht wird.


----------



## Famer555 (5. April 2012)

Ich finde es gut so wie es ist. Ich spiele gerne die Aufsätze und Extras frei. Ich würde dafür nichts extra bezahlen wollen. Das ist es doch gerade, das Freispielen sämtlicher Sachen und Gegenstände. Außerdem muss man ja nicht zwingend alles freispielen. Es sei denn man ist "Jäger und Sammler", ansonsten hat doch jeder seine eine oder andere Lieblingskonfiguration.


----------



## meth0d (5. April 2012)

Die ganzen Unlocks machen doch den Reiz an so nem Spiel aus, wenn alles freigespielt ist, fehlen einem doch die Ambitionen^^ zumindest geht es mir so... und 400h für alle Unlocks einer Klasse ni**a what?!


----------



## shippy74 (5. April 2012)

Ja wenn euch auch das freischalten der Waffen Spaß macht so muß das doch nicht für alle gelten oder? ich persönlich wollte zb bei BC2 unbedingt die AUG haben und musste mich deshalb durch ne Menge Waffen Ballern bis ich sie endlich hatte, in BF3 hätte ich gerne die P90 und warum soll ich da warten bis ich Level 40 bin?? Ich hab doch alle Waffen bezahlt also warum muß ich warten bis ich meine Lieblingswaffe nutzen darf??
Nix gegen freischalten aber da wäre ein System wo man sich aussuchen kann was man will bei weitem besser.
Bei mir ist es zb so das alle meine Lieblingswaffen ganz am Ende freigeschaltet werden und bis dahin kann ich schauen wo ich bleibe.

Der Sinn von BF ist und war nie sich Waffen frei zu Spielen, da gings um Teamplay und Gewinnen, etwas was in meinen Augen heute viel zu kurz kommt.
Bei BF2 hat man das schön gesehen, die meisten haben zwischen 20000 und 50000 punkte aufgehört, wohl weil die 30000 punkte bis zur letzten waffe den meisten dann doch zu lang waren.


----------



## TheGenius79III79 (5. April 2012)

Ich bin bei ca 200 std und benutzte am häufigsten immer noch die AK-U


----------



## sickgaming (5. April 2012)

Es ist schon schlimm genug das Sie sowas überhaupt anbieten... Aber 30 Euro!?


----------



## Datamind (5. April 2012)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Ja wenn euch auch das freischalten der Waffen Spaß macht so muß das doch nicht für alle gelten oder? ich persönlich wollte zb bei BC2 unbedingt die AUG haben und musste mich deshalb durch ne Menge Waffen Ballern bis ich sie endlich hatte, in BF3 hätte ich gerne die P90 und warum soll ich da warten bis ich Level 40 bin?? Ich hab doch alle Waffen bezahlt also warum muß ich warten bis ich meine Lieblingswaffe nutzen darf??
> Nix gegen freischalten aber da wäre ein System wo man sich aussuchen kann was man will bei weitem besser.
> Bei mir ist es zb so das alle meine Lieblingswaffen ganz am Ende freigeschaltet werden und bis dahin kann ich schauen wo ich bleibe.


 
Deine Lieblingswaffe erkennst du unter Umständen aber auch nur wenn du mit ihr schon ein paar 100 kills mit verschiedenen Aufsätzen usw. gemacht hast. Das geht gut wenn man langsam eine Waffe nach der anderen bekommt. Wenn du nun aber die Möglichkeit hast alles auf einmal freizuschalten, wirst du eventuell nie die Waffe finden die dir zusagt, wie auch wenn du nur ca. 1/3 der Waffen gespielt hast. Ich wähle ja nicht eine Waffe nach dem Aussehen, sondern nach der Effizienz und z.B. der Spassfaktor der mit manchen Waffenkombinationen das gewisse etwas ausmacht.


----------



## shippy74 (5. April 2012)

Ich meinte aber nicht die beste Waffe im Spiel sonder meine Lieblingswaffe die P90 hab ich zb in Real als Softair Waffe und ich mag das Ding halt. Wie gut die im Game ist lassen wir mal dahin gestellt.


----------



## sickgaming (5. April 2012)

Am Besten man kauft sich BF3 nochmal für 25 Euro und cheatet sich alles frei. kommt einem billiger. und für die 5 euro ersparniss kann man sich nen Eis kaufen.

Und allein wie oft die news angeklickt wurde zeigt doch das wir alle sehr verärgert sind...


----------



## TheClayAllison (6. April 2012)

Wo bleibt denn da der Spass? Noobs, holt euch das Packet und lasst euch von EA verarschen, spätestens auf dem Schlachtfeld werdet ihr euer Wunder erleben das es nicht an den Waffen und Aufsätzen liegt


----------



## Watwiewer (7. April 2012)

Bitte an die Redaktion (Die höchstwahrscheinlich erst am Dienstag wieder im Büro sein wird) die News dahingehend zu berichtigen , dass im DL-Paket soweit alles enthalten ist und die Kritiker aufgrund von Lese und Verstehens-schwäche zu unrecht herumnölen.
Im Thread selbst wurde meines Erachtens nach genug zum Thema beigetragen.
Wenn die Nachricht schon in den Top - News als "aufreisser" stehen soll , dann bitte korrekt.


----------



## Eax1990 (9. April 2012)

Pro Klasse bis zu 400 Stunden? in 400 Stunden kann man alles für das Spiel freischalten ohne Problem, sofern man schonmal Shooter gespielt hat.
Aber gut, hab mir damals die Preorder geholt, war auch total vom Hype betroffen.
Letzteren Endes hat BF3 für mich weniger Spielzeitspaß (350 Stunden) gehabt als die BF2 Demo (ü 500) :-/   muss ich mir ma überlegen ob ich mirn DLC für den ersten Balanceproblematischen Shooter kaufe.
Sofern Medic aka Krankenhausfield 3 das einzigste nützliche in der ESL ist, werd ich wohl eher aufn gescheiten skilllastigen Shooter zurückgreifen, wo ich nicht Mr. Defibrillator sein muss, der 4 Noobs revived, die von einem Aimmonster geowned wurden, damit die den dann ausschlachten können.


----------



## Nadeva (9. April 2012)

BF3 ist einfach nur ein riesen Cheater Spiel.Jeder rennt wie ein Depp durch die Gegend und  trifft  mit nem Scharfschützengewehr noch nen Kanonier von nem Panzer.Eh Panzer?
Anno 1902 waren die schon besser.Kaum sitzt man 2 sekunden drinne schon wirste getroffen,sei es aus Neid (von eigenem Team) oder irgend ein feindlicher Cheater Spwant mal kurz neben deinem Panzer und bringt ne C4 an.Normal sollte man Dice verklagen so einen Cheater Mist auf den Markt zu bringen.Und Punkbuster ist eh witztlos.Das knack ich als Laie ja schon.


----------



## Nadeva (9. April 2012)

TheClayAllison schrieb:


> Wo bleibt denn da der Spass? Noobs, holt euch das Packet und lasst euch von EA verarschen, spätestens auf dem Schlachtfeld werdet ihr euer Wunder erleben das es nicht an den Waffen und Aufsätzen liegt


Jo liegt an den Cheats


----------



## Watwiewer (9. April 2012)

Stimmt nicht wegen zuvielen Leuten die betrügen.
Die meisten die es tun erwischt es nach kurzer Zeit auf Servern mit GGC und Admins ohnehin schnell - Report an Ea , Problem gelöst.
Mir jedenfalls kann man Bf3 nicht miesmachen , viel Erfolg beim scheitern weiterhin.


----------



## cons007 (12. April 2012)

Bf3 ist einer der besten spiele die je gespielt habe ,ich habe jetzt den Rang 33.
das Spiel hat viele möglichkeiten jemanden killen cheats sind mir nicht bekannt .
Es ist schon schwer wenn 32 Player auf einen schiesen dann mus man sich mal duken.

MFG


----------



## Frank012 (25. April 2012)

So, ich bin einer der BF3 spieler die es von anfang an hatten und ich stimme den wütenden mobb zu, ich find es eine ungeheure frechheit was DICE da abzieht!
Ich fühl mich vollkommen verarscht und werde mir keinen Spiel mehr, wo DICE mitwirken wird kaufen. Ich fand BF3 vor dem patch so genial, allein das man mit der Mav auf dächer oder sie als fahrstuhl nutzen zu können episch. Die wo da rum gemäckert haben, haben sich selbst ans bein gepinkelt. DICE Hätte zugang zu mehreren Häusern machen müssen, heckenschützen bzw dachschützen gehören auch dazu. Gerade das mit der Mav hat BF3 von allen anderen Shooter games abgehoben.
Zum zweiten finde ich es scheiße, das die  Effekte der AA Raketen oder 14 schuss raketen ziemlich abgeschwächt würden, fast 90% der Waffen hat ein zu ernormen ruckstoß. Es sind so viele Cheater im spiel, was es noch schlimmer macht, vor dem patch sah ich kein einzigen, nachdem patch tauchten alle auf, seit man den neuen server kaufen kann, kommen sich die jenigen wo adminen sind wie götter vor, sie kicken nach lust und laune, es gibt kein ordentlichen EA server mehr. Solche Admine gehören geohrfeigt. Schön es ist ihr server können machen und tun was sie wollen.
Die Tv Raketen sind brutal groß im effekt beim einschlag und ziemlich schwer zu lenken, da es erst beim abfeuern zu lenken geht, hier hätten die es vielleicht wie bei CoD machen können mit der predi. Das man sich nun alles freikaufen kann ist zum kotzen, wir die wo mehr als ka wie viel stunden rum hocken und uns echt anstrengen die waffen frei zu schalten und dann erfahren das die sie hinterher geworfen bekommen haben, ungeheure frechheit, DICE zu verklagen hat noch weniger sinn als einer melone eine kopfnuss zu geben, der mann hat top anwählte hat kohle und nimmt einen außernander. Hab ihm ehe eine mail geschrieben fraglich ob er sie liest, keine antwort bis jetzt, ich werde auf jedenfall mein BF3 verkaufen und alle meine kollegen auch, es macht kein spaß mehr und ist beschissen geworden.


----------



## Frank012 (25. April 2012)

Ps, ich finde, die nachlade zeit hätten die jenach aufsteigenden level schneller machen können, zwar nicht wie licht geschwindigkeit, aber schon etwas schneller, im krieg sind die sicher nicht so lahm wie bei BF3, ach ich könnte die ganze Seite hier mit den fehlern die da sind voll spam... aber lass es erst mal so wie es ist.


----------



## Juicebag (28. April 2012)

Es ist wie so oft im Leben... Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil. 
In der Anzeige steht "alle Waffen und Gadgets für alle vier Klassen". 

Mit Gadgets sind einfach nur die so Dinge, wie der Defibrilator oder C4 usw. gemeint. Nicht die Waffenaufsätze.


----------



## xPr0metheus (21. März 2013)

Also, ich kann diese ganzen Hater-Kommentare hier nicht wirklich nachvollziehen.

EA = Scheiße
Spieler, die das Shortcut Bundle kaufen = Noobs

Ich kann ja nachvollziehen, dass viele EA kritisieren, vor allem der Server wegen.
Aber ihr kritisiert sie, weil sie Geld machen wollen? OMG, sie wollen Geld verdienen, wie kann eine Firma das nur tun.
Merkt euch eins: Wenn ihr für eine Sache kein Geld ausgeben wollt, dann lasst es, aber beschwert euch nicht, wenn andere dazu bereit sind. Und wenn ihr nicht 400 Stunden in ein Spiel investieren würdet sondern stattdessen arbeiten gehen würdet, stellt euch vor, dann hättet ihr sogar das Geld für sowas .
Und dann die Rechtschreibung. Hey, die, die hier am lautesten "SCHEISSE" schreien, sind vom Schreibstil her die dümmsten Menschen, die dieser Diskussion beiwohnen.
Soviel zum OT.

Zum Spiel: Natürlich, viele Bugs, immer noch, längst nicht perfekt, aber meiner Meinung nach immer noch einer der besten Shooter auf dem Markt. Allein die durch Frostbite gegebene Möglichkeit, nahezu alles zu zerdeppern, macht mir riesen Freude.

Zum Bundle: Ich spiele Battlefield 3 vllt eine, höchstens zwei Stunden am Tag, wann glaubt ihr, würde ich jemals alle Waffen freigeschaltet haben? Dazu kommt, dass, wie auch schon oftmals festgestellt, die neuen Waffen nur bedingt besser sind und unerfahrene Spieler auch durch die besten Waffen nicht besser werden. Ich möchte einfach nur die eine oder andere Waffe, weil ich sie cool finde, aber nicht den Rest meines Lebens in das Spiel stecken, damit ich sie freischalte. Und bitte, ich spiele den Mutliplayer, um zu ballern. Außerdem muss man ja noch die Zusätze freischalten. Alles easy, so sehe ich das.

Und jetzt, wo EA das alles für kurze Zeit um 50% günstiger gemacht hat im Origin Store, werde ich mir den Bundle auf jeden Fall kaufen.

(PS: mich wundert, dass unter allen Kritikpunkten hier der mMn offensichtlichste nicht erwähnt wird: Was mich am meisten an Battlefield stört, ist das man seine Waffe nicht so modifizieren kann, wie sie auf dem Cover des Spiels gezeigt wird. )

cheers, xPr0


----------

